# Vibrant Golf- Colored Steel Golf Shafts



## VibrantGolf (May 27, 2010)

Innovator Vibrant Golf Unveils New Shaft Technology with Interactive Website 
Brea, CA- Customization company Vibrant Golf unveiled their new website today, toting a new proprietary shaft coating technology as well as other exclusive custom options. 
Vibrant is focused on bringing attention to their VibraCoat™ shaft coating technology, which can be applied to any steel shaft and can thus “bring life” to irons, wedges and putters. In addition to this technology, onlookers can also view a large amount of sample finished products as well as examples of Vibrant’s Custom Shop, which allows customers to add colored ferrules, head AND shaft engraving of all kinds, and exclusive grip options from Iomic and The Grip Master. 
Add in the potential for full fittings utilizing Flight Scope launch monitor technology and you have one of the most comprehensive custom golf shops anywhere. Check it out for yourself at Vibrant Golf | Home


----------

